
The Psychological Reasons of Software Project Failures - pagliara
https://www.codeproject.com/Articles/5061258/The-Psychological-Reasons-of-Software-Project-Fail
======
kls
I disagree with a few points in the article, I personally hold the opinion
that programming does require at least average to slightly above average
intellect.

I also disagree with firing bad programmers until one knows why they are bad.
It is a dirty secret that we don't lift each other up. That there are very few
companies that have programmers that will make it their mission to on-board,
train and level up other employees.

If a developer has an inquisitive nature, a passion for learning and at least
an average intellect they can be a really good programmer. It is just
literally no one takes the time to invest in them. I cannot count the orgs I
have been in where developers are on-boarded get to work with someone for a
day or two, a week maybe at best and then are just thrown to the wind.

I have taken several individuals with the qualities I highlighted above and
turned them into exceptional developers. One of which most would think was an
absolutely horrible and inept, turned out he was just autistic and staid
introverted due to the stigma. Once I worked to break the ice and gain his
trust he was a brilliant developer going on to single handed implement several
multi-million dollar features. The rest of the team wanted to fire him, none
of them to the time to invest in him before they made that decision.

The naked truth is a lot of us are introverts we don't go out of our way and
we let others sink under their own weight. Other industries don't do this,
they try to help everyone that is competent float. We should get better at
doing so.

